# Pixelation on Recording playback only



## Oboeduck (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a new Tivo Edge OTA purchased 11/27. I am experiencing pixelation on recording playback only. The pixelation is not present when the same show is watched live. 

I have called Tivo and done some troubleshooting. Diagnostics shows that the channel being recorded has an 86 to 88 percent signal strength, 32 to 34 SNR and no RF errors. I replaced my coax cable and reset everything and it was okay for a couple of days. But last night was bad again. I called again and was told that my wi-fi signal strength was too low. This doesn't make sense to me because it is recording OTA and doesn't need wifi except for schedule updates and stuff??? She said it has something to do with buffering and that I should connect via ethernet. 

Is this true? Before I go to the trouble of changing around my system I want confirmation from you smart people on the forum.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's BS. But I can't provide any help with the replay playback problem. It may help to remember that all tuners are buffered before you watch them. I might Pause a channel for 30 minutes. Then play it just to see if it has problems. You will, in effect, be watching a recording.


----------

